# Tower Shops Car Show - Davie, FL



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

I finally made it a point to check out the Tower Shops car show a few weeks ago in Davie. I'm sure most of you in South Florida have heard of it. It's been around since the early '90s.

There weren't that many Nissans there but plenty of other sweet rides.



























The rest are here - Tower Shops Car Show Pictures.

This show happens every single week on Friday. It's only about $2.00 to park your car in the show or free for spectators.

The plaza is just south of I-595 on University Drive.


----------

